# Jack Victor sports coats, anyone familiar?



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Hello all...my local shop has some of these coming up on sale, nice two button, double vent. I know nothing about them and I was hoping someone on AAF might have some knowledge of this maker and the quality of their clothing.

Thanks


----------



## briiian13 (Oct 24, 2005)

i own two jack victors, one two piece navy pinstripe suit double vent and a navy cashmere sportcoat double vent.
the cuts are a little full, i had to bring in the sides and the pant for the suit, but overall i have been very satisfied.
i dont own any oxxford, brioni, or kiton, but i am knowledgeable enough to know what is decent quality and these jvs are good quality. they wear well, move with my movement, i dont know the thread count? or what have you but the look is very clean and stylish as well.
i got each one under 200 so definitely if you can get one at around that price i think it would be favorable.

i have a picture of myself in the navy pinstripe on the styleforum member pictures under diorshoe my other name at that forum.

well, here's another one.










im a little out of proportion due to the camera angle.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Joel,

Jack Victor is run by the founder’s son, Hershel Victor, who is now grooming his son to take over! 3 generations of Victor blood in that shop.
Tightly run shop. Expanded a year or two ago.

Generally they use nice fabrics, fused, but well done.
I bought one as a beater suit, which generally means it will last two seasons under the abuse. It has lasted much more than I would have bet on and it still looks good.

I certainly would not put them on the same footing as Samuelsohn, 
but for the coin, they are good buy. I would take a Victor over a Coppley.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

briiian13 said:


> i own two jack victors, one two piece navy pinstripe suit double vent and a navy cashmere sportcoat double vent.
> the cuts are a little full, i had to bring in the sides and the pant for the suit, but overall i have been very satisfied.
> i dont own any oxxford, brioni, or kiton, but i am knowledgeable enough to know what is decent quality and these jvs are good quality. they wear well, move with my movement, i dont know the thread count? or what have you but the look is very clean and stylish as well.
> i got each one under 200 so definitely if you can get one at around that price i think it would be favorable.
> ...


Where's your pocket square???!!!


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

"I would take a Victor over a Coppley."

Why?


----------



## briiian13 (Oct 24, 2005)

yeah, no pocket square. i dnt own one. 
it is already a headache managing all the colors and styles of my shoes socks,belts,and ties. pocket squares my wife will definitely not understand the money spent.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank for the info everyone.....On sale with alterations the jacket should run about about $350. Not terribly expensive......it is a summer fabric, silk and wool with a very summery look, vyer light blue with tan and taupe pattern stripes running both ways....The sale starts next week.....Wish I never heard of fused and canvas, it has made me a snob, still for the price........

PS, I like this new one, very funny ic12337:


----------



## Yellman (Aug 25, 2005)

zegnamtl said:


> Joel,
> 
> I certainly would not put them on the same footing as Samuelsohn,
> but for the coin, they are good buy. I would take a Victor over a Coppley.


Victor over a coppley? Coppley is made by cambridge, the #2 in terms of quality suit manu in Canada. Is it the styling you perfer 0r the fabrics?


----------



## Checks (Mar 16, 2005)

I like the sportcoats that I've tried on in stores. I like the style more than the construction or hand of the coat. Check out Off Fifth, which gets many of these from Saks.

On the other hand, I have a pair of JV trousers that I like better than anything else I have. Wonderful fabric and next double closure that makes for a seamless fly area while keeping things snug.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

For those interested in the company and its collection:


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

Very very boxy. Nearly a sack suit cut. But if the alterations tailor can add a bit of waist suppression I would go for it. 

I find it very well made for a glued garment. And I have some that wear very well.....the odd HS&M, Jack Victor, etc. A great suit for a hard traveling day.

I would not wear a great suit of delicate fabric on a day that starts out with an Oh Dark Thirty airline flight, a couple of meetings in another City and a evening flight home. Hart and Jack Victor are perfect for that.

Also you can get lovely colors and fabrics from them.

Perry


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

That's a very different cut than the one I am looking at.....this jacket will only be worn once in a while, still I am thinking maybe to look around and find something with a canvas front if possible.


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

briiian13 said:


> i own two jack victors, one two piece navy pinstripe suit double vent and a navy cashmere sportcoat double vent.
> the cuts are a little full, i had to bring in the sides and the pant for the suit, but overall i have been very satisfied.
> i dont own any oxxford, brioni, or kiton, but i am knowledgeable enough to know what is decent quality and these jvs are good quality. they wear well, move with my movement, i dont know the thread count? or what have you but the look is very clean and stylish as well.
> i got each one under 200 so definitely if you can get one at around that price i think it would be favorable.
> ...


The Victor's seem fine. For under $200 they seem an incredible value. Where did you get them for that price?


----------



## kabert (Feb 6, 2004)

If you have a Filene's Basement nearby, make sure to check to see if they have any Jack Victor items. The Filene's Basement stores in the DC area always seem to have large amounts of J.V. suits.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

What shop, oh near neighbor o' mine?


----------



## super100 (May 16, 2006)

*Jack Victor suits and sport coats...good travelling companions*

I own a couple of Jack Victor sport coats; three button with side vents. They are hard wearing, look good and were reasonably priced (bought on sale). My jackets and I have spent a lot of time in airports over the last couple of years. The Victors have been great companions and a good value. These aren't Samuelsohns but I wouldn't put those suits and jackets through the same travel ritual.


----------



## briiian13 (Oct 24, 2005)

*i got the jack victors' at*

rnoldh, i got the navy cashmere at saks outlet for 199. i got the one in the picture navy pinstripe two piece suit for 199 also at nordstrom rack.
you cannot see it in the pic, but up close, the navy pinstripe looks and feels like a fine material. very nice for my 200 dollars.

it is nothing like the kenneth cole, ck, emmanuel, perry ellis, chaperalli? or such, at all. 200 is still alot of money for me, and if i going to spend it on something i make sure it doesnt look or feel shoddy or substandard.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Yellman,

I too have been told Coppley is better, but I think it is splitting hairs a touch. They both fuse, they both fuse rather well. They both use some nice fabrics, Coppley leaning towards Zegna and Victor towards Loro P and others. Perhaps it is the feel of the jackets and that my Victors have well outlasted my brother's Coppley. The Victor is a tough wearing jacket and when I say I beat it, I mean most would cringe at what I can put it through!


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

The coppley MTM I got was canvas...so do they have more than one line?

Also, is a JV sport coat, wool and linen worth about $380 or so, tailored? Seems if you are all paying $200 and saying at that price it is a good deal, maybe at almost $400 on sale it is a tad high..


----------



## super100 (May 16, 2006)

Guitone

At $380 it could be a good deal, if you really like the cut and the fabric; particularly if you will get good use out of it this Summer. At $200 it would be a steal.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

*a response from an email to Jack Victor regarding construction*

Dear Mr. Stern,

Jack Victor products are produced with what is known as a "semi traditional" make. This high quality construction includes a canvas chest piece and lapel and some interlining (fusing) as well.

We hope this is helpful to your decision.

Yours very truly,

Albert Rainelli
Jack Victor Limited

-----Original Message-----
From: Joel Stern [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Friday, May 26, 2006 7:39 PM
To: Jack Victor
Subject: info on your jackets

Hello,

I am looking at a summer sport coat at Yale Genton in MA, it is wool 
and linen I believe. Is this garment fused or made of canvas 
construction? If so how much canvas?

Thanks


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

I find that Jack Victor and Tallia Uomo are about the same quality and wear about the same. They are fine suits and jackets for their price point and very fine at the usual discounts.


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

Zegnamtl:

I also thought that Coppleys' were half canvassed...?


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

*Also*

I also thought that JV's were fully fused?


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

johnnyblazini said:


> I also thought that JV's were fully fused?


johnny, got it from the horses mouth. My Coppley suit does have a canvas front, and I can only assume the email sent to me by JV was correct.


----------



## Spudbunny (Aug 1, 2005)

I bought a Jack Victor "Prossimo" linen sportcoat this spring for a shade over $200 at Filene's Basement. It is indeed canvassed in the chest. Tomorrow DC goes to 90F for the first time, and it hits the road.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Chest Canvass,

Johnny and Guit.

There clearly is a piece of canvas in the chest area of a JV.
But is it sewn in place, or glued in place, or a little of both?
Are the layers of the canvass sewn together as we have seen in the pictures of an Oxxford or is the canvass glued together as a unit and then glued into place?
The lower areas are fused, from what I gather the lapels are fused.
I think if one of us had the nerved to cut open a jacket we would find that the chest canvass piece has been glued into place in most cases.

I may be wrong, but I have the feeling I am closer to correct than to wrong. This is my understanding of the jackets I have in my closet at any rate.
Either way, I like my two JV too much and they have too much life left in them for me to dissect them out of curiosity. Perhaps as they get on in life I will, but at this rate, it will be a few years before I take the scissors to them.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

zegnamtl said:


> Chest Canvass,
> 
> Johnny and Guit.
> 
> ...


zegnamtl,

I have sent off another email with these points and will post when I get an answer.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

The second email I got from JV was a bit vague and stated that I had to check with the shop, so maybe they have more than one line.

The shop told me the following:

The canvas is not glued but has basting stiching.. this would be for the chest and lapels.

I have sent this info to JV for verification....


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Guit,

As you see, the issue is not wether or not there is a piece of canvas in the chest area, but how it is made, and how it is installed that matters.
Again, we are very demanding, it would be wrong to say that a JV is a bad purchase.


----------



## lawgman (Mar 28, 2005)

Zegnamtl: Since I cut open my sammy a few months back, surely you can cut open one of your Jack Victors. Besides, it will give you a good reason to get something new as a replacement.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

zegnamtl said:


> Guit,
> 
> As you see, the issue is not wether or not there is a piece of canvas in the chest area, but how it is made, and how it is installed that matters.
> Again, we are very demanding, it would be wrong to say that a JV is a bad purchase.


I am assuming that canvas stitched is much preferrable, is there a better method?


----------



## retronotmetro (Jun 19, 2004)

I've seen $79 wool-poly blend suit coats and blazers from Target that have a floating chest piece, as well as many mid-range department store suits and sport coats. Why would this constitute a major selling point if the lapels and quarters are fused?

Plus, referring to fusible interfacings as "canvas" seems more likely to cause confusion than is necessary. If you have ever seen the fusible material used in most suits, it doesn't really resemble the canvas used in canvassed suits.

Bottom line: if you like the way a product looks, buy it and wear it. Throwing around ad copy terms isn't a helpful exercise.


----------



## jsprowls9 (Jun 24, 2005)

retronotmetro said:


> Plus, referring to fusible interfacings as "canvas" seems more likely to cause confusion than is necessary. If you have ever seen the fusible material used in most suits, it doesn't really resemble the canvas used in canvassed suits.


While you raise a good point, we in the industry use both terms interchangeably. We know from reading the spec sheets which product to use in the manufacture of the garment. All the same, our jargon will confuse the Customer.


----------



## trims (Apr 12, 2007)

Jack Victor also makes for Brooks Brothers, by the way.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Go to Nordstrom Rack. the ones in LA carry alot of JV. They look good on the hanger and the materials used feel nice. I never have tried them on. Price seems good on sale and somtimes the get reduced down even more.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

guitone said:


> Hello all...my local shop has some of these coming up on sale, nice two button, double vent. I know nothing about them and I was hoping someone on AAF might have some knowledge of this maker and the quality of their clothing.
> 
> Thanks


Jack victors are pretty decent workhorse jackets and coats if on sale. i have a couple and were on sale for 199 each. a sportcoat cashmere, and a full suit.

*warning* though, *they do have low arm holes*. i mean, *very low*. i hardly wear them anymore when i discovered them . not that i was alerted to it by the forum , but through my wife, who was laughing at me hysterically in public once when i had it on and reaching for something above me.
she said i looked like a penguin.
i hate her now that i think about that time.ic12337:


----------

